# Bitch is still bleeding...3 weeks into it!



## blaylock94

Ok, so this is my first female puppy and I had her scheduled to be spayed three weeks ago...well...4 days before that day, she started bleeding...she had just turned 6 months old when she started. My question is, how much longer will this last?? I have read a little bit and I understand there are three cycles to the heat, a bleeding time period, a clear discharge time period (when she is really going to want a male) and then lastly a cooling down period. Since so many people say the whole cycle should last 3 weeks and she's still bleeding and we are at the 3 week mark...how much longer could this possibly last?? I have her rescheduled to go in next Monday, but after reading about how good it is for them to develop there female hormones...should I wait?? It has not been too annoying, we have some little "pooch pants" for her for around the house, and she is not left alone outside. thanks for any comments, suggestions!


----------



## Patt

It usually lasts 21 days, I guess she's not following the norm. Some like to wait to spay, I would do it as soon as I could. However, you will probably have to wait until the heat is over. I would ask your vet when it's safe for him to spay her.


----------



## Shalva

I think you need to see your vet and make sure that there is nothing else going on like a pyometra....... they can do a vaginal smear and stuff and rule out any other problems 
good luck 
s


----------



## blaylock94

Thanks for your responses...I had considered pyometra as well...but I have been closely watching, she is definitely discharging from her little swollen chu cha (sorry, know that's not technical, but that's what I call it!) And it has started lightening up over the past couple of days, getting a little more pinkish instead of gushing dark blood...


----------



## Shalva

blaylock94 said:


> Thanks for your responses...I had considered pyometra as well...but I have been closely watching, she is definitely discharging from her little swollen chu cha (sorry, know that's not technical, but that's what I call it!) And it has started lightening up over the past couple of days, getting a little more pinkish instead of gushing dark blood...


I have had bitches in season for years and not one of them has ever bled for more than a week-10 days...... that is of concern and like I said a vet check is in order.... 

s


----------



## RRM_Mom08

Honestly IMO every females heat is different some females bleed like a river and others you would never know that they were bleeding..But it is always good to keep an eye on the discharge for signs of infection ect...Remember nothing ever goes by the book


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

blaylock94 said:


> Thanks for your responses...I had considered pyometra as well...but I have been closely watching, she is definitely discharging f*rom her little swollen chu cha (sorry, know that's not technical, but that's what I call it!)* And it has started lightening up over the past couple of days, getting a little more pinkish instead of gushing dark blood...


I love you name for it! Good luck. It has been so long since I had a fertile female I couldn't tell you how long it should last. Good luck. A vet check just to be sure might not be a bad idea. Then you could ask about spaying...which, BTW, I'm so glad you are going to do. Very responsible of you.


----------



## poodleholic

Shalva said:


> I have had bitches in season for years and not one of them has ever bled for more than a week-10 days...... that is of concern and like I said a vet check is in order....
> 
> s



Maybe it differs within breeds or even lines of the same breed. While still intact, Maddy was perfectly healthy with no problems, yet bled for 15+ days. I've always had spayed -before-first-heat females before Maddy, so not really knowledgable on the subject.


----------



## Shalva

RRM_Mom08 said:


> Honestly IMO every females heat is different some females bleed like a river and others you would never know that they were bleeding..But it is always good to keep an eye on the discharge for signs of infection ect...Remember nothing ever goes by the book


there may be nothing wrong with this puppy ....... and this may be normal for that girl...... BUT if this is a first time in heat...... I wouldn't want to be responsible for missing something when we are not there to see the dog..... and 30 days of bleeding when a normal cycle is 21 days..... to a month .... is excessive 

now if she goes to the vet and has it checked and they say nope all is normal then great..... she knows for the next time..... 

however..... at this point a vet check is in order to confirm that this is normal..... 

s


----------



## DogsforMe

Yes, I would be having her checked out. Also ask how long to wait to have her spayed, I have heard you have to wait at least 3 mths to allow her to get back to normal & prevent haemorage.


----------

